# T-Jet Printing Service in the UK?



## TJLewis

Does any offer a printing service direct to garment using a T-Jet in the UK?
I am looking for such a service to complete a small job I have for a regular client.
The job is only 16 shirts, full-colour, so I can't really justify screen print/transfer. The direct to garment process would work great.
I would need UK based, preferably in the midlands if anyone can help?


----------



## fizz

*Re: T-Jet Printing Service?*

Contact Adelco in Hamshire.
They sell a press called the Kornet. I know they sold one in to a midlands printer. 
They should be able to pass you to them.
Phil


----------



## TJLewis

*Re: T-Jet Printing Service?*



fizz said:


> Contact Adelco in Hamshire.


Many thanks Phil, I'll see what I can find out.
Justin


----------



## 3oats

You should ask on the screenprinters forum in the t-jet forum. http://boards.screenprinters.net/


----------



## Squam

Hi, I know your post was YEARS ago now but do you ever need this service for the UK, I know of a company that does have a T-Jet


----------

